# heater won't turn on '02 Altima



## senn1n103 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an '02 Altima 2.5S and when I flip the A/C controls everything works great (cold air comes out). But when I go to turn the heater on, nothing. Please help, somebody?


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Check the antifreeze level in the radiator. Make sure the engine is cold before you open the radiator cap.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Is it just blowing cold or knowthing at all? Also, do you hear a running water noise from under the glove box and do you get any heat when you're driving? I ask cause Altima come into the shop all the time for air pockets in the heater core. The fix for that is a coolant flush and an air blead which takes about an hour to do literaly. If you do it at home just jack the front up about 10 to 15 degrees and rev the engine up to around 2K rpm a lot and from time to time just hold it at 2500 for a minute. Do this untill the sound from under the dash stops.


----------

